# Thermometers



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

What kind do you use and where do you get them from???? We like the digital over the dial. The dial seems to register too low. But we go through the digitals like crazy. Been getting them at WalMart in the kitchen center around $12 each and we go through at least 4 per year. They just quit even with new batteries. Help!


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

I use the dial ones. They are easy to calibrate in ice water.

Christy


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Please explain....how do you calibrate them with ice water?


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

Make a glass of ice water. Put the thermometer in and swish it around. make sure the probe is not touching an ice cube, it should read 32F. If it is not giving an accurate reading there is a nut or some have a metal sleeve under the dial where the probe extends. You should be able to turn it with your fingers. If it is too tight use a wrench. With the probe in the water set the hand at 32F. Swish again and check for accuracy.

Christy


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Wow thanks for that- never knew they were adjustable!
No wonder they cost more!
Lee


----------



## goatsareus (Jan 21, 2008)

i just bought one of the old style floating dairy thermometers, from Lehman Hardware, Kidron Ohio. They do mail order. It was $20. My last floating dairy thermometer lasted 30 years.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Hmmm, a *floating* dairy thermometer? I like the idea of that. Eliminates holding all the time. I know some have clips but never seems to work with the size pot/amount of milk we have going. So the floating type works okay while stirring?


----------



## goatsareus (Jan 21, 2008)

Kalne said:


> Hmmm, a *floating* dairy thermometer? I like the idea of that. Eliminates holding all the time. I know some have clips but never seems to work with the size pot/amount of milk we have going. So the floating type works okay while stirring?


LOL, I STIR with the thermometer! I don't think you want a metal spoon in the pot with the thermometer. The thermometer has a nice rounded, sturdy end that is great for stirring.


----------



## susie (Oct 28, 2007)

I like my dial thermometer that is made for espressos-- it has a stem that's just right for most of my pans.

Susie


----------



## stacy adams (Oct 29, 2007)

I have the large dial thermometer that I got from Hoeggers with a clip and I love it.. my digitals died everytime I dropped one in the pot :really the clip is nice as you can adjust the length of the stem to fit each pot and believe me, I use a variety of sizes! I do have to wear glasses in the kitchen if I'm needing a specific reading, but otherwise it's very handy!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Where do you get your dail thermom Christy?


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2008)

I pick them up at Wal-Mart or the grocery store.

Christy


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

OK I have a nice one but don't see any way to calibrate it.


----------



## goatsareus (Jan 21, 2008)

I just noticed something regarding the floating dairy thermometers. Hoeggers carries a floating dairy thermometer. Do not buy the floating dairy thermometer from Hoeggers. This is not the model of thermometer I recommend. The one from Hoeggers had a bubble of glass at the bottom that is very prone to break. The one for sale from Lehman Hardware is a much better quality of floating dairy thermometer.

Just wanted to make clear that there are at least two floating dairy thermometers on the market, one is good, one is not.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks Beth! I was looking at the one from Hoeggers. I'll check out Lehmans 

Christy


----------

